# Thanksgiving Leftovers



## lyndalou (Nov 14, 2004)

Yesterday, Michael Chiarello did  a show about this. He had a ton of leftovers, naturally, but there were some good ideas there.  We are invited out, so won't have any leftovers.


----------



## wasabi woman (Nov 14, 2004)

saw that!  really like the leftover turkey panini idea, will give it a shot.

here's a recipe I've been using on leftover turkey for a lot of years.

Impossible Turkey Pie

2 c. cut-up cooked turkey 
4-1/2 oz. jar sliced mushrooms, drained
1/2 c. sliced green onions
1/2 t. salt
1 c. shredded Swiss cheese (about 4 oz.)
1-1/2 c. milk 
3/4 c. Bisquick baking mix 
3 eggs

Heat oven to 400 degrees. Lightly grease 10-inch pie plate. 
Sprinkle turkey, mushrooms, onions, salt and cheese in pie plate. 
Beat remaining ingredients until smooth, 15 seconds in blender on high speed or 1 minute with hand beater. 
Pour into pie plate. Bake until golden brown and knife inserted halfway between center and edge comes out clean, 30-35 minutes.
Let stand 5 minutes before cutting. Garnish with parsley if desired. Refrigerate any remaining pie. 6-8 servings.

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Juliev (Nov 14, 2004)

you can always make a good turkey salad for sammiches... if you're concerned about calories/fat.. use nonfat mayo or plain yogurt..they are great stuffed into pitas..or make yourself a good stir-fry..or a turkey salad stir-fried with assorted vegies and serve on top of mixed greens and french fries..or just have a great stir-fry on top of rice.


----------



## southerncook (Nov 14, 2004)

We are going to my brothers for Thanksgiving and I'm in charge of desserts, BUT I am still cooking a turkey here for 1) the smell and 2) the leftovers. I'll make giblet gravy and have open face sandwhiches on Friday. I make gumbo, turkey tetrazenni (sp) and I going to modify a duck recipe that uses phyllo to see how it shapes up before I commit one of my ducks to it. I am dependant on the kindness  of friends this year for ducks/geese and don't want to waste any on an unworthy recipe!!


----------



## choclatechef (Nov 14, 2004)

My family has the tradition of using the carcass, some of the leftover turkey meat, and some of the giblet/pan dripping gravy as the basis of turkey soup!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 14, 2004)

Turkey Soup made from the carcass, usually with a bit of barley and rice thrown in, coupled with turkey sandwichs for most of my crew, turkey and dressing sandwichs for me.  Sometimes, I'll make a loaf of bread with sage, thyme, and onion mixed into the raw dough.  It cuts some of the bread I'm consuming in the sandwich and gives me the flavor I yearn for.  The turkey adds the other necessary flavor.

Oh, and can't forget hot, open-faced turkey sandwiches with gravy.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 14, 2004)

Butterball has some great recipes.  See the link below.  They also have more leftover recipes on their main recipe page.  I also included a recipe that I thought sounded good.

Artichoke Turkey Pizza 

Cooking Technique: Bake
Prep Time: 10
Cooking Time: Up to 10 minutes

Yield: 8 slices 

16 ounces prepared pizza crust, thin, seasoned
1 1/2 cups shredded Mozzarella Cheese, (6 ounces)
1 can (14 1/2 ounces) Hunt's® Diced Tomatoes with Italian Herbs, drained
1 cup chopped cooked turkey
1 can (14 1/2 ounces) artichoke hearts, canned in water, drained, coursely chopped
1 can (2 1/4 ounces) sliced ripe olives, drained
1/2 cup shredded Parmesan cheese, (2 ounces)

Preheat oven to 450°F. 
Place crust on baking sheet. Sprinkle crust with mozzarella cheese and top with tomatoes, turkey, artichokes, olives and Parmesan cheese. 
Bake pizza for 10 to 12 minutes or until cheese melts. 

http://www.butterball.com/en/main_c...vers Landing Page&s0=plan_n_prep&s1=leftovers


----------



## debthecook (Nov 15, 2004)

Thursday:  Thanksgiving Dinner
Friday:  2nd night of Thanksgiving Dinner
Saturday: Turkey sandwiches
Sunday:  All into trash.


----------



## spryte (Nov 15, 2004)

Definitely turkey sandwiches....
then turkey enchiladas in green sauce


----------



## honeybee (Nov 15, 2004)

*Thanksgiving leftovers*

I usually serve a large turkey breast rather than a big bird so it is easy to cut and we eat almost all of it by Saturday after Thanksgiving. I use store bought gravy and stuffing which doesn't last through the weekend. Maybe I should say pretty accurately we don't have trouble with leftovers after Thanksgiving. We finish everything.


----------



## debthecook (Nov 16, 2004)

Yes Honeybee, a turkey breast is what alot of my friends buy for Thanksgiving instead of a whole turkey.


----------



## GaArt (Nov 16, 2004)

We had our turkey and dressing last week. I made some jambalaya with some of the leftovers.  I also put the rest of the dressing in the freezer. I'm gonna take it to a dinner later with the turkey chopped up in it and pecans stirred up in it. 

I will still have a package of turkey left and we also had enought for a sandwich or two.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 17, 2004)

I don't know what this year will be like but prior dads smoked turkey...........there wasn't much left over to even consider a meal...........it was so goooooooooooood.  He has his own homemade smokehouse in his garage he made out of a refrigerator............its so cool.  But unfort., he had a stroke last month so those days are over.  I don't know how he made it and he doesn't recall because mom was always the one to makeher special brine and she passed in January.  Oh well..........we're all still here and the roast turkey will be just fine.


----------



## choclatechef (Nov 17, 2004)

Your losses Sizzlinin, make me sad!


----------



## GaArt (Nov 17, 2004)

I am sorry Sizzlin.
May your Thanksgiving and Christmas holidays be filled with wonderful thoughts of your mother and recovery for your father.
And you begin new special memories for your family.


----------



## Juliev (Nov 17, 2004)

spryte said:
			
		

> Definitely turkey sandwiches....
> then turkey enchiladas in green sauce


oh yeah, I love turkey sammiches with Miracle Whip.. it's yum!!


----------



## Juliev (Nov 17, 2004)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> I don't know what this year will be like but prior dads smoked turkey...........there wasn't much left over to even consider a meal...........it was so goooooooooooood.  He has his own homemade smokehouse in his garage he made out of a refrigerator............its so cool.  But unfort., he had a stroke last month so those days are over.  I don't know how he made it and he doesn't recall because mom was always the one to makeher special brine and she passed in January.  Oh well..........we're all still here and the roast turkey will be just fine.


I'm sorry Sizzlin.. I just saw this.. if I was there, I'd make you a great turkey.  I have never done one, but I'm sure I could.  It would be my treat.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 17, 2004)

mmmm, leftover turkey sammiches. slices of white meat that has been reheated in gravy, topped with stuffing and more gravy, and cranberry sauce, all on extra large slices of rye bread...


----------



## choclatechef (Nov 17, 2004)

Nobody has mentioned it yet.........turkey salad!


----------



## Juliev (Nov 17, 2004)

Juliev said:
			
		

> you can always make a good turkey salad for sammiches... if you're concerned about calories/fat.. use nonfat mayo or plain yogurt..they are great stuffed into pitas..or make yourself a good stir-fry..or a turkey salad stir-fried with assorted vegies and serve on top of mixed greens and french fries..or just have a great stir-fry on top of rice.


I did choclatechef! it's nummy too!


----------



## choclatechef (Nov 17, 2004)

Sorry......me bad!


----------



## Juliev (Nov 17, 2004)

choclatechef said:
			
		

> Sorry......me bad!


lol..   it's okay.. there are so many variations to turkey salad.. there is the one for a sammich, and the one with lettuce.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks all for your kind words and to JulieV for offering to make a turkey......you know there is such a thing as overnight delivery you know


----------



## Juliev (Nov 17, 2004)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> Thanks all for your kind words and to JulieV for offering to make a turkey......you know there is such a thing as overnight delivery you know


well, it wouldn't be hot then.  I'd get my grandma's stuffing recipe and do it up right!


----------



## wasabi woman (Nov 17, 2004)

saw this on GMA this morning...

Diane Sawyer's Turkey Hash

• 1 tablespoon of olive oil
• 1 cup of diced red pepper
• 1 cup of diced yellow onion
• 1/2 pound of Italian sausage (sweet or hot) our of the casing
• 1 pound of turkey and shredded turkey
• 2 cups of stuffing
• 1 cup gravy
• 1 tablespoon of olive oil
• 1 tablespoon of butter


In a medium-sized skillet over medium high heat sauté the red pepper and onion in one tablespoon of oil until it begins to turn golden brown, 3-5 minutes. Place into a large bowl. In another skillet sauté the sausage over medium high heat until it browns and is no longer pink. This should take 5-7 minutes. Add this to the large bowl with the peppers and onions. 

Add the shredded turkey, the stuffing and enough gravy to moisten the mixture to the sausage. In a medium nonstick skillet over medium heat add half of the remaining butter and olive oil. Add half of the turkey mixture and press down with a metal spatula a bit. 

When the mixture turns brown on the bottom, start turning the hash until there are lots of crispy bits. This takes 3-5 minutes on each side. The mixture will be loose. Place on a serving platter. Repeat with remaining ingredients. Serve with cranberry sauce on the side and *a sunny side up egg on top*. Serves 4-6. 

Looked Good!


----------



## wasabi woman (Nov 21, 2004)

Turkey and Stuffin' Soup 

Recipe courtesy Rachael Ray 
Recipe Summary
Difficulty: Easy 
Prep Time: 15 minutes 
Cook Time: 15 minutes 
Yield: 2 quarts, 4 to 6 servings 



4 to 6 cups prepared stuffing 
1 tablespoon (1 turn around the pan) extra-virgin olive oil 
2 medium carrots, chopped, up to 2 cups of leftover baby carrots, chopped 
2 ribs celery, chopped 
1 onion, chopped 
Salt and pepper 
1 bay leaf, fresh or dried 
2 quarts chicken stock 
1 1/2 pounds light and dark cooked turkey meat, diced 
A handful of flat leaf parsley leaves, chopped 
1 cup frozen peas or leftover prepared peas, optional

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F and transfer stuffing into a small baking dish. Place dish in oven and reheat 12 to 15 minutes, until warmed through. 
Heat a pot over moderate heat and add extra-virgin olive oil. Work close to the stove and add vegetables as you chop. If you are using fresh carrots, cut them into a small dice or slice thin. If you are using leftover baby carrots, cut carrots into bite-size pieces. Add celery and onion and lightly season vegetables with salt and pepper. Add bay leaf and stock and bring liquid to a boil by raising heat. Add turkey and reduce heat to simmer. Simmer until any raw vegetables are cooked until tender, about 10 minutes. Stir in the parsley, and peas, if using. 
Remove stuffing from oven. Using an ice cream scoop, place a healthy scoop of stuffing in the center of a soup bowl. Ladle soup around stuffing ball. Your soup will look like a chunky matzo ball soup. Pull spoonfuls of stuffing away as you eat through your bowl of soup.

Saw this today on FN - thought it looked good!


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 21, 2004)

This sure does look good. easy and fast to make (30 minutes?) lol I am going to definitely keep this one. Thanks.


----------



## AllenOK (Nov 21, 2004)

Here's a list I have made over the years of what to do with Holiday leftovers.

Turkey and Chicken:
Turkey/Chicken Noodle/Rice Soup
Turkey/Chicken Enchiladas
Turkey/Chicken Sandwiches
Turkey/Chicken Tetrazzini
Hot Turkey/Chicken Sandwiches w/ gravy
Turkey/Chicken Tamales
Turkey/Chicken Tacos
Turkey/Chicken Pot Pie
Turkey/Chicken Jambalaya
Pulled BBQ sandwiches

Ham:
Cube and add to beans or soup, especially if you have the bone to work with.
Finely chop the ham, and use for omelets, or for some Jambalaya.
Slice it thin and use for sandwiches.
Add diced ham to salads.

Roast Beef:
Pulled BBQ sandwiches
Tamales
Tacos
Pot Pie
Slice thinly, and use for sandwiches

Roast Pork:
Pulled BBQ sandwiches
Slice thinly, and use for sandwiches

Mashed Potatoes:
Potato Pancakes
Potato Pierogies
Potato Latkes
Duchess Potatoes
Shepard’s Pie
Potato Croquettes
Gnocchi


Sweet Potatoes:
Mash and add to muffin mix

Rice:
Soup (see above)
White rice, rice pudding
White rice, Chinese fried rice
White rice, add to pancake/waffle batter
White rice, add to meatloaf
White rice, added to pancake and waffle batter
White rice, casseroles
White rice, eaten cold, with milk and sugar, as a breakfast cereal (One of my grandmothers tells me this is the only way she ever ate rice as a child.)

Bread:
If they are hard and dry, use for stuffing, or grind into bread crumbs.
Cut into cubes, dry in a 200°F oven for an hour, and then turn into croutons.
Bread pudding
If you have to make a large amount of bacon or sausage, line the plate or pan with old bread. The bread will absorb the grease.

Cranberries:
Whole cranberries, not the jellied canned stuff, simmer with a little simple syrup and make a cranberry syrup with it.

Cooked Pasta:
Pasta Salads
Tetrazzini or other casserole

Old Desserts/Cakes:
Save all your old cakes, cupcakes, sweet pastries, etc. and make a bread pudding out of them.
Save a stale cake, and get rid of any frosting. Run the cake in pieces through your food processor, grinding it into crumbs. Use the resulting cake crumbs as decorations on cakes, or in recipes calling for cake crumbs, like Rum Balls or a Linzer Torte.

For large family gatherings, give away as many leftover’s as you can.  Cheap ziplock reusable containers are great for this.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 22, 2004)

What a spectacular, concise list, Allen!  I do a lot of these, especially with cakes and breads and the entrees.  But boy did you expand my thoughts here!

Thank you!  

Thank all of you -- this is a fantastic thread!


----------



## Raine (Nov 23, 2004)

Smoked Turkey Roll-Ups

Yield: 15 servings
4 8-inch flour tortillas 
2 pckg (4 ounces each) herb-flavored soft spreadable cheese  
12 oz SMOKED TURKEY BREAST SLICES 
2  green onions minced  
 green onions minced  
1/4 cup roasted red peppers drained and chopped fine  
Procedures
1 Spread each tortilla with 1/4 of the cheese. Divide turkey slices equally and layer over cheese, overlapping turkey slices slightly to cover tortilla. Spread 1/4 of remaining cheese over turkey slices.  
2 Sprinkle with chopped green onion and red peppper. Roll up tortilla, jelly-roll style. Place turkey tortilla rolls, seam-side-down, in self-closing plastic bag; refrigerate several hours or overnight.  
3 To serve, trim edges and cut each turkey tortilla roll-up, crosswise, into 1/2-inch slices to form pinwheels. If desired, arrange pinwheels on serving plate and garnish with red pepper slices in center. NOTE: To keep flour tortillas soft while preparing the turkey rolls, cover with a slightly damp cloth


----------



## Raine (Nov 23, 2004)

Turkey Tortilla Soup


Yield: 8 servings
1 cup onion, chopped  
1 tsp olive oil 
1 can (4 ounces) green chilies chopped  
1 pckg (1.25 ounces) taco seasoning mix  
1 can (16 ounces) tomatoes, undrained  
6 cups TURKEY BROTH or reduced-sodium chicken bouillon 
1 pckg (10 ounces) frozen corn  
2 cups COOKED TURKEY cut into 1/2-inch cubes  
1/3 cup fresh cilantro chopped  
4 oz unsalted tortilla chips coarsely crumbled  
1/2 cup Monterey Jack cheese grated  
Procedures
1 In 5-quart saucepan, over medium heat, saute onion in oil 3 to 4 minutes or until translucent.  
2 Stir in chilies and taco seasoning mix; cook 1 minute. Add tomatoes, breaking up with spoon.  
3 Stir in turkey broth; bring to a boil. Add corn and turkey, reduce heat to low and simmer 5 minutes. Add cilantro.  
4 To serve, spoon 1-1/3 cups soup in each bowl. Top each serving with 1/2 ounce tortilla pieces and 1 tablespoon cheese.


----------



## Raine (Nov 23, 2004)

Sweet Potato Turkey Pie


Yield: 6 servings
1 can (24-ounces) sweet potatoes, drained 
2 tbsp margarine, melted 
1/4 tsp pumpkin pie spice 
 vegetable cooking spray 
2 cups cooked turkey, cut into 1/2-inch cubes 
1 can reduced-fat and reduced-sodium cream of mushroom (10-3/4 ounces) 
1 pkg frozen French style green beans, thawed and well drained 
1 can mushroom stems and pieces, drained 
1/2 tsp each salt and pepper 
2 tbsp canned fried onion rings, crushed 
1 can cranberry sauce (8-ounces) 
Procedures
1 In medium bowl blend sweet potatoes, margarine and pumpkin pie spice until smooth. In 9-inch pie plate, lightly sprayed with vegetable cooking spray, line plate with potato mixture to form a pie shell; set aside.  
2 In medium bowl combine turkey, soup, beans, mushrooms, salt and pepper. Pour mixture into prepared shell. Sprinkle onions over top. Bake at 350 degrees F. 30 minutes or until hot. Serve with cranberry sauce, if desired


----------



## Raine (Nov 23, 2004)

Creamy Creole Turkey Bake


Yield: 4 servings
2/3 cup chopped onion 
2/3 cup chopped celery 
1/3 cup chopped green pepper 
1 clove garlic, minced 
1 tbsp margarine 
1/4 lb mushrooms, sliced 
4 oz light cream cheese, softened 
1 can (8-ounces) low-sodium stewed tomatoes, drained 
1 1/2 tsp creole seasoning 
4 oz fettucine, cooked according to package directions 
2 cups cooked turkey, cut into 1/2-inch cubes 
 vegetable cooking spray 
1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese 
Procedures
1 In medium non-stick skillet, over medium-high heat, saute onion, celery, green pepper and garlic in margarine 4 to 5 minutes or until vegetables are crisp-tender. Add mushrooms and saute 2 minutes. Remove from heat.  
2 In medium bowl blend cream cheese, tomatoes, and creole seasoning. Fold in vegetable mixture, fettucini and turkey.  
3 Pour mixture into 9-inch square dish, sprayed with vegetable cooking spray. Sprinkle cheese over top and bake at 325 degrees F. 30 minutes or until bub


----------



## Raine (Nov 23, 2004)

Turkey Pot Pie

Yield: 5 servings
1 pkg frozen vegetables for stew, cooked according to package directions 
1 cup frozen peas, cooked according the package directions 
2 cups cooked turkey, cut into 1/2-inch cubes 
1 jar (12-oz) non-fat turkey gravy 
1 tbsp dried parsley 
1 tsp dried thyme 
1 tsp dried rosemary, crushed 
1/2 tsp salt 
1/4 tsp pepper 
1  refrigerated pie crust, room temperature 
Procedures
1 Drain any cooking liquid from stew vegetables and peas.  
2 Add turkey cubes, gravy, herbs, salt and pepper to vegetables in oven-safe 2-quart cooking dish.  
3 Unfold pie crust and place on top of dish, trimming edges to approximately 1 inch and securing edges to dish. Make several 1-inch slits on crust to allow steam to escape.  
4 Bake in preheated 400-degree oven for 25-30 minutes or until crust is brown and mixture is hot and bubbly.


----------



## omgheather (Nov 23, 2004)

I love to "fry" up the shredded turkey in a tiny bit of butter and oil spray.   Then I season them with taco flavorings and serve them as tacos.  Or I use the fried meat in a sandwich wrap with smoked cheeses.  Last but not least, I marinate the turkey in mojo and then fry them up.  When crispy, I squeeze lime juice over it and serve it up with white rice.  Like vaca frita but with pavo instead. (Fried cow - turkey)

I also like to make bearnaise sauce and warm up chunks of turkey in it and serve it over rice.


----------



## honeybee (Nov 23, 2004)

*Thanksgiving leftovers*

I purchased a frozen turkey breast for Thanksgiving. Because it is much easier to slice than a whole turkey we have sandwiches after Thanksgiving and before you know it the turkey is GONE. Since I've been using a turkey breast for Thanksgiving I've never had to be very creative to think up endless casserole recipes to use leftover turkey.


----------



## Raine (Nov 23, 2004)

Curry Turkey Salad

This flavorful salad is chock-full of grapes, cashews, and turkey, and it's dressed with a creamy honey-lime sauce. 


2 tablespoons reduced-fat sour cream
2 tablespoons plain yogurt
1 tablespoon fresh lime juice
1 tablespoon honey
1 teaspoon curry powder
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
2 cups chopped cooked turkey
1 cup seedless red grapes, halved
1/2 cup diced celery
1/4 cup chopped red onion
2 tablespoons cashew pieces
20 mini pita rounds (about 5 ounces, such as Toufayan Pitettes)

Combine first 7 ingredients in a large bowl. Add turkey, grapes, celery, onion, and cashews; stir gently to combine. Serve with pitas. 

Yield: 4 servings (serving size: about 1 cup salad and 5 pitas)

CALORIES 309 (21% from fat); FAT 7.3g (satfat 2.4g, monofat 2.2g, polyfat 1.7g); PROTEIN 25.5g; CARBOHYDRATE 35.3g; FIBER 2g; CHOLESTEROL 57mg; IRON 2.8mg; SODIUM 419mg; CALCIUM 83mg;


----------



## Raine (Nov 23, 2004)

Mushroom and Turkey Casserole

This one-dish meal needs only a green salad to make it complete. Day-old bread is best for breadcrumbs, but you can bake fresh bread cubes in a 350° oven until toasted. 


1 (6-ounce) package long-grain and wild rice (such as Uncle Ben's)
1 ounce French bread or other firm white bread, cubed
1 tablespoon butter, melted and divided
3/4 cup (3 ounces) grated fresh Parmesan cheese
1/2 cup chopped onion
2 garlic cloves, minced
1 (8-ounce) package presliced mushrooms
1 1/2 cups chopped cooked turkey
1 cup turkey gravy
1/2 cup 2% low-fat milk
1/2 cup reduced-fat sour cream
1/4 cup chopped fresh parsley
3/4 teaspoon minced fresh or 1/4 teaspoon dried sage
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
Cooking spray
3/4 cup whole-berry cranberry sauce

Preheat oven to 325°.
Prepare rice according to package directions, omitting fat and seasoning packet. Set aside.

While rice cooks, place bread in a food processor; pulse 15 times or until fine crumbs measure 1/2 cup. Add 1 teaspoon butter to processor; pulse until combined. Add cheese to processor, and pulse until combined.

Heat a large skillet over medium-high heat. Add 2 teaspoons of butter, onion, garlic, and mushrooms; sauté 7 minutes or until onion is tender. Stir in turkey and next 7 ingredients (through pepper). Add cooked rice; stir.

Spoon rice mixture into a 1 1/2-quart casserole coated with cooking spray. Sprinkle with breadcrumb mixture. Bake at 325° for 30 minutes or until golden brown. Serve with cranberry sauce. 

Yield: 6 servings (serving size: about 1 cup casserole and 2 tablespoons sauce)

CALORIES 363 (27% from fat); FAT 10.8g (satfat 6g, monofat 2.3g, polyfat 0.8g); PROTEIN 23g; CARBOHYDRATE 44.3g; FIBER 1.9g; CHOLESTEROL 62mg; IRON 2.6mg; SODIUM 766mg; CALCIUM 268mg;


----------



## crewsk (Nov 23, 2004)

http://www.hungrymonster.com/recipe/recipe-search.cfm?Course_vch=Turkey&ttl=221 There are a lot of good looking turkey recipes here too! I just can't decide what to make first with the leftovers. Between every thing that's posted here & the site that I just posted my leftover turkey will be well taken care of!


----------



## mish (Nov 27, 2004)

Turkey Muffin Cups
2 cups prepared stuffing 
1 egg 
1 cup turkey gravy 
1 cup chunked cooked turkey 
1/2 cup cooked peas and carrots 
black pepper, to taste

Preheat oven to 375°F. Coat a 6-cup muffin tin with nonstick cooking spray.

In bowl, combine stuffing and egg; mix well. Place equal amounts of stuffing into each muffin cup, and press stuffing over bottoms and up the sides of the cups to form crusts.

In another bowl, combine remaining ingredients; mix well and pour equally into the crusts. Bake 18-20 minutes, or until heated through.
**********
Waldorf Swiss Turkey Salad
1/2 cup mayonnaise 
2 tablespoons honey 
2 ribs (1 cup) celery, sliced 
1/2 cup sweetened dried cranberries 
1/2 pound (1/2" thick) Turkey, cubed 
1/4 pound Swiss Cheese, cubed 
2 medium (2 cups) apples, cored, chopped 
lettuce 
1/4 cup chopped walnuts 

Combine mayonnaise and honey in large bowl; mix well. Add all remaining ingredients except lettuce and walnuts; toss to coat. Place lettuce on serving plate; top with salad. Sprinkle with walnuts.


----------

